# You didn't make me feel very welcome.



## cpuzey1

Can someone help me to translate the following into Polish:

*You didn't make me feel very welcome.*


----------



## majlo

What's the context? It matters who speaks (male or female) and who is spoken to.


----------



## cpuzey1

Męźczyzna mówi do kobiety:

_Czułem się jak intruz..._

Co Wy na to?


----------



## konfit

I would translate it as:

Woman says to a man: Sprawiłeś, że nie czułam się niemile widziana

Man says to a woman: Sprawiłaś, że nie czułem się niemile widziany

What do you think about this translation?


----------



## cpuzey1

Are you sure about the double negative? 

*....nie* czułam się *nie*mile widziana


----------



## NotNow

Double negatives are quite acceptable in Polish.


----------



## .Jordi.

cpuzey1 said:


> Are you sure about the double negative?
> 
> *....nie* czułam się *nie*mile widziana


You are right, Cpuzey, it should say: _Sprawiłaś, że czułem się niemile widziany_ (from male to a women).
Your proposition (_czułem się jak intruz_) is also fine for me.


----------



## .Jordi.

NotNow said:


> Double negatives are quite acceptable in Polish.


Sorry NotNow, but I can't agree with you, these phrases mean something completely different:
_Sprawiłaś, że nie czułem się niemile widziany_
and
_Sprawiłaś, że czułem się niemile widziany
_


----------



## cpuzey1

I know that in some instances double negatives are acceptable in Polish. However, the two sentences(as illustrated by Jordi) mean exactly the opposite.... Dziękuję wszystkim.


----------



## Faycelina

cpuzey1 said:


> double negatives are acceptable in Polish


Yes and the sentences are 100% correct (grammatically) but as you already noticed - the meaning it totally opposite.


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> Sorry NotNow, but I can't agree with you, these phrases mean something completely different:
> _Sprawiłaś, że nie czułem się niemile widziany_
> and
> _Sprawiłaś, że czułem się niemile widziany
> _



.Jordi., you have to agree with NotNow because the statement "Double negatives are quite acceptable in Polish.", as it stands alone, is absolutely correct. What else, double negatives are acceptable in many more languages, for example Italian.
I'd just like to go on to say that doubles negatives are also acceptable in English - only not in the standard variation of it.


----------



## cpuzey1

majlo said:


> . doubles negatives are also acceptable in English - .


 
No they're not!!!


----------



## majlo

You should put a comma after the word "no". 
By the way, please, read what I wrote in my post - only with comprehension this time.


----------



## Szkot

There are two kinds of double negatives:

I do not 'not like' her, but she annoys me sometimes
It is not unusual ....

These can exist in standard English and Polish.  The two negatives (both nie) mean almost but not quite the same thing as a positive.

I ain't seen nothing
Don't tell no-one

These are non-standard in English.  The meaning is negative.

English-speakers may see the Polish - Niczego nie widziałem - as a double negative, and therefore 'strange'.   I was taught that 'nie' establishes the negativity, which 'ni' only emphasizes. 

However, we seem to be wandering from the thread!


----------



## BezierCurve

Obiously, we don't need no education in this matter.


----------

